# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  przepuklina rozworu przełyku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
2 tygodnie temu zaczęło mnie boleć w nadbrzuszu był to ostry ból przypominający *zaciśnięcie* jakby ktoś złapał mój żołądek i ścisnął z całej siły.. skończyło się wizytą na pogotowiu
Pani Dr. mająca dyżur powiedziała że to kolka żołądkowa podała ranigast i sól fizjologiczną dożylnie-ból ustąpił
następnego dnia czułam obrzęk żołądka?..tzn ból przy głębokim oddychaniu promieniujący pod obydwie strony żeber,oraz wszelkie kichnięcia,ziewanie były bardzo bolesne,wspomnę jeszcze że nawet jak szłam do przychodni czułam obijanie się się żołądka...kolejna Pani Dr. stwierdziła że może coś mi stanęło albo że zjadłam coś nieświeżego...(ból minął po 2 dniach)
poprosiłam o skierowanie na pobieranie krwi i na gastroskopię...
Dzień przed gastroskopią znów miałam *atak* ból był bardzo ostry,zatykanie w klatce piersiowej,potliwość,
znów skończyło się wizytą na pogotowiu...
zrobiono mi echo serca które nic nie wykazało,podano leki rozkurczowe i wypuszczono do domu..
całej nocy nie przespałam,dodatkowo jak chciałam się położyć to strasznie w środku mnie bolało tzn uczucie jakby żebra obijały się o żołądek + wymioty
Dziś jestem po gastroskopii
stwierdzono przepuklinę rozworu przełykowego
czy ból który towarzyszy mi przy atakach jest powodowany tą przepukliną?
i dlaczego czuję się taka wydęta?

----------


## zacheusz112

Witam.
Pani objawy wydają się być typowe dla tego schorzenia(bóle w nadbrzuszu,w dołku podsercowym - stąd badanie echo serca,zgaga,refluks,uczucie odbijania cofania się treści pokarmowej).
Przepuklina rozworu przełyku,to bardzo nieprzyjemna dolegliwość ze względu na uciążliwe objawy.Jest przemieszczenie się części żołądka z jamy brzusznej do klatki piersiowej prze rozwór przełykowy przepony.Leczenie bywa dwojakie.
W niezbyt zaawansowanej chorobie stosuje się leczenie zachowawcze przez zażywanie leków z grupy inhibitorów pompy protonowej(omeprazol,pantoprazol lub inne zamienniki),leki z grupy antagonistów receptora H2(może to być np.popularny Ranigast inaczej Ranitydyna),leki prokinetyczne,czyli takie które przyśpieszają opróżnianie przewodu pokarmowego z treści żołądkowej- może to być np.Metoklopramid.Dobrze też jest,jeżeli występuje nadwaga,zredukować masę ciała - która jest jedną z przyczyn powstawania przepukliny rozworu przełyku.Oczywiście dieta jak w większości chorób przewodu pokarmowego,z niezbyt obfitymi posiłkami.Co jest znamienne dla tej przypadłości,to to,że objawy lubią się nasilać w pozycji leżącej.
W bardziej zaawansowanych przypadkach rozważa się wykonanie zabiegu operacyjnego.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę skutecznej terapii.
Jak mnie tu nazwano  -  "stały bywalec"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź "stały bywalcu" :Smile: 
ta dolegliwość nie jest raczej zaawansowana bo na zaleceniach w opisie badania jest wpisane IPP
czyli jak wspomniałeś inhibitory pompy protonowej...
właśnie wracam od Pani Dr. z receptą...no-spa,ranigast..czyli standart....a,validol,i Bellergot?
mam zmienić lekarza bo ten mnie oszukuje? :Smile: 
 już sama nie wiem
 z tego co przeczytałam to validol i Bellergot są lekami uspokajającymi ale nie mają chyba nic wspólnego z IPP?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zacheusz112

Witam ponownie.
Kiedyś przed laty standardem było w leczeniu chorób przewodu pokarmowego,w szczególności choroby wrzodowej żołądka i dwunastnicy,że oprócz leków na owrzodzenie,przepisywano również leki uspokajające,ponieważ stres ma wiele wspólnego w niekorzystnym wpływie w leczeniu tych schorzeń.Sam kiedyś doświadczyłem takiego leczenia,z dobrym zresztą skutkiem.Te leki -  VALIDOL i BELLERGOT,to słabe preparaty, na podłożu roślinnym,jednakże wywierają dobry wpływ na stan nerwowy przewodu pokarmowego.Pani doktor podjęła bardzo słuszną decyzję przepisując te leki,równocześnie z pozostałymi.
Pozdrawiam
"Stały bywalec"

----------


## redfox

Witam, mam identyczne objawy jak Ty. Po gastroskopii stwierdzono przepuklinę wślizgową - nie dużą. Rano sie budze - gorycz i suchosc w ustach. Co powien czas, chyba jak popelnie jakis blad zywieniowy typu pojde spac z pelnym zolodkiem to dostaje takiej kolki, że bol nie do zniesienia jest, jakby mnie rozerwac chcialo, brzuch nadęty, poty oblewaja zimne, tabletki nie pomagaja tylko pogotowie i rozkurczowe + przeciwbolowe dozylnie lub do miesniowo. Wtedy czasem nawet mi w 5 minut przechodzi, czasem dluzej. Bylem juz z 15 razy z tymi atakami na pogotowiu. Czy tak silny ból, może wystepowac przy przepuklnie wślizgowej ?, czytalem, ze to czasem objawow nie daje w ogole i skad on fizycznie sie bierze, czy czasem napiecie w jamie brzusznej, wydety brzuch wciska sie bardziej w przelyk i to tak boli?
Bo któryś lekarz stwierdzil, ze jak kwasy zolodkowe sie do przelyku przeleją to moze bolec, ale to zgaga raczej, a nie taki bol, ze sie wytrzymac nie da. Z resztą ciekawa sprawa, bo zgagi to prawie nie mam, a podobno przy refluksie to standard. Mam tez pytanie do koleżanki z przepuklina, czy wyleczyła to jakos tymi lekami typu IPP i transportujacymi tresc szybciej do dwunastnicy , czy tylko laparoskopia jest skuteczna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy przepuklinie rozworu przełykowego przepony nie tylko kwasy dostają się do przełyku ale także treść żołądka jak i sam żołądek. Owszem, towarzyszy temu silny ból i cała masa innych objawów, występujących w różnych konstelacjach u różnych pacjentów - np. kaszel, wymioty, duszności. Ja choruję na to już 15 lat., bóle pojawiają się ok. 2 razy w miesiącu, najczęściej męczą mnie jak tylko coś zjem i wszystko muszę zwymiotować, wtedy czuję jakąś ulgę. Jest to męczące, bo jestem głodna, a taki ból potrafi czasem utrzymywać się przez 2 dni (początkowo nie trwało to aż tyle). Nie pomagają mi żadne leki ani przeciwbólowe ani rozkurczowe, ani inhibitory pompy protonowej. Towarzyszy temu stan podgorączkowy. Jednak nie wymyśliłabym, żeby jeździć z tym na pogotowie :P Teraz mam zamiar spróbować balsamu szostakowskiego i myślę o operacji, aczkolwiek przeczytałam, że zdarza się, że po operacji bóle utrzymują się dalej, a nie można zwymiotować, co jest jedyną czynnością jaka przynosi mi ulgę... Możliwe, że te bóle mają coś wspólnego z dietą,

----------


## Azazell

Witam serdecznie Też od roku borykam się z tym samym problemem, czyli z przepukliną przełyku. Też zauważyłem, że ulgę przynosi mi jedynie gdy zwymiotuję. Najgorszy jest ten ucisk w pluchach.. Nie do wytrzymania. Ataki tego ucisku w klatce piersiowej mam sporadycznie - raz na 3 miesiące.. Ostatnio miałem tydzień temu i trafiłem do szpitala bo już prawie całą noc w domu się męczyłem i spać nie mogłem. Biorę Controloc ale mam wrażenie, że on mi nie działa.

No-Spa probówałem w momencie bólu brzucha - i nic nie pomogło..

Chciałbym nawiązać kontakt z osobami, które mają identyczny problem.. Ja w dodatku mam przy tym często takie osłabienie - czuje się jakbym miał gorączke ;/ 

Proszę o kontakt GG 2236860 lub pod mejla  :Smile:  Ewentualnie można tutaj też dyskutować.

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

Bole brzucha na calej szer okosci w gornej czesci, bole pod zebrami z obu stron, bole wyzej w klatce piersiowej. sa to nie jakies zwykle bole ale piekace. podczas gastroskopi stywierdzono wlasnie przepukline przelyku oraz przewlekle zapalenie blony sluzowej zoladka.Pobrano wycinki i wyniki histopatologii sa nastepujace: wycinki sluzowki antrum zoladka z przewleklym (+) nieaktyewnym naciekiem zapalnym bez zaniku, bez metaplazji jrelitowej oraz bez dysplazji. Leki to nolpaza 40 dwa razy dziennie i gaviscon. wedlug mnie niewiele to pomaga, dzien bez bolu wielkiego dwa dni od nowa i tak na okraglo. ciezko tak zyc, a rzeczywiscie stres jest ogromny. ja np. biore hydroxyzinum 10 i pomaga przynajmniej mam spokojny sen a we snie tych boli praktycznie sie nie odczuwa. sprobuje nawiazac kontakt na podany numer gg moze wymienimy nasze spostrzezenia na ten temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja mam przepukline wpustu żoładka od urodzenia czyli 30 lat( jak byłam mała mama mówiła że miałam mieć operację gdyż co przyjełam zwymiotowałam, jednak po roku wymioty ustały i jakoś tak zrezygnowano z zabiegu), do tego rok temu dostałam przewlekłego stanu zapalnego żoładka, okropne bóle nic nie mogłam nawet wypić, jako dorosła osoba natomiast przez przepukline w sumie dwa razy byłam na pogotowiu  praktycznie nie mogłam oddychać tak mi sćisneło żoładek a przepuklina stała się dokuczliwa dopiero po porodzie..

----------


## Sara7

Witam, 

 Czy przeszło  Ci już? Bardzo chciałabym z kimś porozmawiac na ten temat bo  sie strasznie męcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.

 Czy mozemy o tym porozmawiac mailowo?. Ja miałam operacje u profesora w  Zabrzu. Mineło kupę lat i znowu mnie dopadło z gorszym skutkiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> 
>  Czy mozemy o tym porozmawiac mailowo?. Ja miałam operacje u profesora w  Zabrzu. Mineło kupę lat i znowu mnie dopadło z gorszym skutkiem


Witam,
Mogę prosić o kontakt na: przeroztwprzel@gmail.com
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam męczę sie z tym juz 2.5roku ,poniewaz mam tez przepukline na wysokosci mostka ,kregosłupową co wszystkich myliło. Okazalo,ze to nie ona mnie boli tylko przepuklna przełyku. Nie moge poc i jesc normalnie wszystko staje mi i wraca lub przelatuje boleśnie. Wrzodow i helico nie miałam. Na pompach itd miał bez zmain bóle. Bole nie do wytrzymania,kilkugodzinne ..zawyta..zasmarkana leżąca 2h na podłodze. Bol jest nie do wytrzymania i nic nie pomaga. Zapisano mi tramal po ,ktorym wymiotuje. Wyszukalam sobie rewelację
.ANTIDOL 2X pokruszone tabletki odplywa się świetnie. Najgorsze,ze nigdy nie wiem kiedy mnie złapie najczesciej w noc i stoje przy scianie 1h az mi przejdziec bo nie ma opcji na siadanie czy lezenie.mija na stojąco.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, może tu mi ktoś pomoże. stwierdzono u mnie helicobakter, zaczęłam leczenie, skończylam, chwile było w porządku ale teraz znowu się zaczeło. nie boli mnie żołądek jako tako ale przeżywam istne męki- nie może mi się w ogóle odbić (to akurat mam już od ponad miesiąca, myślalam, że po leczeniu mi przejdzie), czuje jak całe to powietrze jest uwięzione gardle i przełyku, tak że mam wrażenie że mi rozsadzi cały przełyk. przez to przypuszczam dodatkowo kłuje mnie w klatce piersiowej, tak że aż idzie mi to na barki np. I najważniejsze, nie mogę do końca nabrać powietrza. Czuje, jak chyba przepona naciska mi na płuca itd i jestem cały czas na wdechu jakby, to jest takie uczucie. Nie mogę oddychać przeponą tak jak kiedyś, w ogóle nie mogę nabrać powietrza w płuca do końca, cały czas coś z tego żołądka mi się podnosi do góry, tak że momentalnie chce mi przełyk rozsadzić i dostaje wypieków, serce mi dziwnie pracuje, a miałam robione ekg i wszystko ok. Pali mnie w gardle i czuje takie gorąco w brzuchu.przeczytałam gdzies że może to być przepuklina, że można się nawet udusić przez to. USG miałam w porządku, robiłam nawet dwa razy. Na gastroskopii wyszło mi tylko lekkie zapalenie żołądka i to wszystko, ani slowa o przepuklinie, ale gastroskopia chyba nie zawsze pokazuje przepuklinę. Chodzę od lekarza do lekarza i dalej nic, męczę się niesamowicie, czuje po prostu ucisk i jakby "bulgotanie" gdzieś w przełyku, podchodzenie czegoś aż do gardla, boje się ze się w koncu uduszę. Czy to może być przepuklina roztworu przełykowego? Nawet teraz pisząc to czuje jakby wszystkie narzady w brzuchu *wślizgiwały* mi się do przełyku (to jest troche podobne uczucie do *motylkow w brzuchu*), od razu dostaje ataku paniki. To jest dokładnie takie uczucie- jakby coś mi się przeslizgiwało do przełyku, ocierało o płuca i ciężko mi nabrać powietrze do konca pluc. Biore mesopral, bralam panzol, nic nie pomaga. Czy ktokolwiek miał coś podobnego?

----------

